# dodo homebrew



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Taken the plunge and ordered a homebrew kit how have you guys found it comparable to other dodo waxes????


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have been told its very much as good as the pro versions ( purple haz pro & blue velvet pro.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

It's extremely easy to work with and has nice beading.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

There one on eBay for £30.00 buy it now with free delivery. Very tempted.


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats the one gonzo its a deal feels like you have actually made it yourself half the fun of it


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Guys if you havent got it it is well well worth getting and great fun and nerve racking at the same time :lol: 

Ive used mine and would say it is up there with the others but hard to pick which one it is most like because its different Obv from the others.

Certainly a very good end product with a durability through the winter of 3-4 months before drop of so much and such the same imo as the other and it has a great honey like smell which is rather addictive :thumb:

Mine is called MooshJuice


----------



## superrep25 (Mar 31, 2012)

The kit hasnt arrived yet but im looking forward to doing it over the weekend plus i snapped up off here a kit already made up only used once for 20 quid to cheap to turn down so im glad its getting some good press on here phew ...............


----------

